# 2 questions



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

So, tonight I put the first coat of stain on my DIY stand and canopy and I had a couple questions.
1. After I am done staining, how long should I wait before setting it up?
2. I am still unsure of what to do to the top of the canopy so it can be opened. The top is a flat boared that will be hinged in the back. So, should I put aknob on it? Or just drill a finger sized hole? I think a knob might look weird just poking up from a flat surface. But I am not sure if just drilling a hole will really give it a finished look. Any ideas?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wait 24 hrs for the stain to set into the wood

well if you cannot see the top of the hood from a comfortable viewing distance i would drill a hole. 

or a thought... just leave it as is and just push it up by the edge then you dont have to have a wierd knob or an uncomfortable hole.

good luck


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

depends on what kind of stain, some can take weeks to set.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I should have explained the design of the canopy better. The top is a single 1x12 and is recessed into the canopy, so all of the edges of that board are covered. So, I have to add something to grap on to. I think I will just try to find a small low profile knob. That or I will screw some sort of strap to the under side of the top and let it hang out.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

The crazy thing is that when I was planning this thing out (several months ago) I swear I saw an inexpensive "flush mount cabinet pull" It laid flat and had a little ring that popped up so I could pull the top open. But, now I can't find it and can't remember where I saw it. All I can find locally are ones that are made for gates. They are too big (and too ugly) for what I want it for. I found some online, but they're like $25. ugh!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I found some interesting things in Home Depot a few years ago when I was working on another cabinetry project. Same aisle as gate hardware, but it is cabinetry style hardware. Much finer, a lot of it is brass. I was not looking for a recessed handle, but I would start there, anyway.

Another option: Simply drill a hole or two holes big enough to get one or two fingers into. Won't stick up at all, and look neat.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is an idea: 
Cut a slot in the lid big enough to fit a few fingers in, but it may not have to be all the way through. 
Then put a metal plate across part of it. You put your fingers into the hole and under the plate (just barely) and lift. 

If the lid material is thick enough you can probably countersink the metal plate. 

If the material is too thin, then forget the plate, just cut the hole all the way through. 

Either way there is nothing sticking up to see. It is all flush with the lid.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I decided to just go with a regular old knob. It doesn't look as bad as I thought it would. I'm pretty pleased with it.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Are you putting any poly on after the stain? If its not an all in one then you need to. Dont just leave it as bare wood with stain on it.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

MAKE SURE you seal the inside. If it is bare wood, it needs to be done asap. If it's stained, you should still do it very soon. I used a spray sealer, that was waterproof and heat proof. Otherwise you'll get mold


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

bigstick120 said:


> Are you putting any poly on after the stain? If its not an all in one then you need to. Dont just leave it as bare wood with stain on it.


I would highly reocmend not using any of the all in one products. If you have incosistant mill thickness, it will show up as a diffrent color. Just like tinted laq, even pros have a hard time applying them perfectly. Not to mention that things like scratch show up alot more ( since part of the color is gone) and are alot harder to fix.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

agreed


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I used MinWax PolyShades which is an all in one. I read a lot of negative reviews of the product (after I bought and used some of it) But, overall I am happy with the outcome.


----------

